# Skinning knife for raccoon?



## OutdoorFreak97

I'm getting into hunting raccoon and I need a skinning knife
I don't want it to be just good for ccoon either, i would like to use it for yote, deer and other stuff

What I have now is the nicest knife I've ever owned, It's hand made knife and I love it
But.... It's a little short and heavy

So I'm looking for a knife that's longer and less bulky

Stainless or not, doesn't really matter 
I'd like it to take and hold an edge well

I can do $80.00 
but I'd prefer to spend less than $60.00


----------



## Hellbilly1373

I use my Gerber Gator II to skin everything. It holds a good edge has a nice grip and it cleans up easy. For raccoon I do more peeling than knife skinning, but the blade has a nice curve to it so you don't poke into the hide. I got mine on sale at walmart for $25.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Dexter Russell 4" skinning knife around $12.00.


----------



## prairiewolf

IMO, here is the best knife for skinning:

Knives of Alaska - Muskrat- 2-1/4 blade and 6-1/2" overall. blade is made from tool steel and you only have to sharpen it once or twice a year.around $50+ on ebay








here is their combo muskrat/bear cub for around $85


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I am sorry it's a 4 1/2" Dexter And here it is with a Bolen pelter for around $25 save your money for a good fleshing knife.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

The cheep fleshing knives you have to sharpen.


----------



## prairiewolf

Eric, I use the same knife to flesh. I feel you dont need a regular fleshing knife for coyotes and fox or bobcat. Now raccoons, thats a different story.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

+1 on them raccoon's Ed. You are correct Ed you can use any knife to flesh just about any animal it just makes it a little easier and your less likely to cut the hide using a sharp fleshing knife. I like to have two sharp skinning knives so you don't have to stop and sharpen one. raccoon is a bitch to get all the fat off. The Red Fox up in Illinois have some fat on them I don't know about the fox here. And I havn't had a chance to skin a Bobcat yet...it's been a long time to, so I want to make sure I have every thing I need.


----------



## coyotejon

Need a Necker 600 for those raccoons! Makes things a lot easier!


----------



## El Gato Loco

azpredator said:


> I am sorry it's a 4 1/2" Dexter And here it is with a Bolen pelter for around $25 save your money for a good fleshing knife.


What AZ Predator said... those are good knives. I've got the pointy one (think it came from F&T) and it's like using a razor.

Now if you want to talk about FLESHING a raccoon... i'd recommend a grinder.


----------



## 220swift

This has been my favorite skinner since the 1970's. It's a Schrade Sharp Finger...





​
This is a new version. I was shocked to find out it's now made in China.......


----------



## OutdoorFreak97

220swift said:


> This has been my favorite skinner since the 1970's. It's a Schrade Sharp Finger...
> View attachment 6613​
> This is a new version. I was shocked to find out it's now made in China.......


Are they as good as they used to be? 
I really like the look of that knife


----------



## Hellbilly1373

It semms most everything is made in china now. I bought a fender acoustic guitar and when I got it home and looked over the paperwork, I found out it was made in China. I thought I was buying an American classic but instead I got communist firewood. Always look for that red white and blue flag before you fork over any dough!


----------



## 220swift

OutdoorFreak97 said:


> Are they as good as they used to be?
> I really like the look of that knife


This knife seems to have the same quality as the one I had in the 70's. I purchased two from Kennesaw:
http://kennesawcutlery.com/product/Schrade-Sharpfinger-Knife/157149.uts​At $18.00, a very reasonable price


----------



## wilded

I find a skinny sharp blade such as on a trapper or muskrat style knife works great. ET


----------



## azpredatorhunter

wilded said:


> I find a skinny sharp blade such as on a trapper or muskrat style knife works great. ET


Like this one? Schrade "Old Timer" Made In The USA.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

My 1980's Gerber Made in Portland ORE. USA.


----------



## wilded

azpredator said:


> Like this one? Schrade "Old Timer" Made In The USA.


That is a great one. ET


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I had one like 220's but it's been awol for years... nothing like made in the USA... I am glad Buck has changed their mind and came back to the US. I try not to buy china's crap but it's hard...


----------



## hassell

220swift said:


> This has been my favorite skinner since the 1970's. It's a Schrade Sharp Finger...
> 
> View attachment 6613​
> This is a new version. I was shocked to find out it's now made in China.......


 Yes I have one of those also Plus the oldtimer like AZ posted, also used a scalpel quite a bit for the smaller animals and were cheap to buy blades.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Same here Chris, F&T.


----------

